# Some more pics of the Albany Herf day 2



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Here's some more pics from Day 2 of the Albany Herf. Including one of the elusive Dozer. Most are similar to Dozer's. Had a great time. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Again cool pics!! Thanks for sharring!! :smile:


----------



## KazzTheMurse (Aug 14, 2008)

haha awesome picture of me building my match bridge/ match shooter that didnt work. lol


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

KazzTheMurse said:


> haha awesome picture of me building my match bridge/ match shooter that didnt work. lol


Yeah I'm glad it didn't work, or I probably would have been set on fire!:flame::target::mad2:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah that is the Dozmister! Like I said in the other thread, looks like a great time!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

good times


----------



## CHBIV (Aug 9, 2008)

Great pics, looks like everyone had a blast


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great oics. sorry i missed the second day


----------

